# New state record shortfin mako



## oldenred (Apr 28, 2017)

Vindicator Fishing team beat the old state record set in 1975 by 212lbs. What a day it was! For more pics and a video check out my Fb page Georgia Coastal Outdoors


----------



## oops1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Big Ol fish.. Congrats


----------



## bnz (Apr 28, 2017)

Heck, I'd be glad just to make it out, much less catch a state record.  Every day this month I've tried it's been 4'-6' offshore.


----------



## flingin1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Thad!! I like that Buckshot shirt your rocking.


----------



## jasper181 (Apr 29, 2017)

A new state record Bonita was caught out of Ft Mac on Thursday, not as cool as a Mako but a new record non the less.


----------



## hancock husler (May 7, 2017)

That is a really good friend of mine that owns the boat. Dan and the crew were super pumped


----------



## jasper181 (May 10, 2017)

They were getting killed on social media for the video they uploaded, people were loosing their minds.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (May 10, 2017)

Can you post the video of fighting the fish?  No idea why no one has posted it yet.


----------



## jasper181 (May 11, 2017)

Ill see if I can get it, the one online was deleted, hey were actually getting death threats. I will say the video of them beating it with a bat while hooping and hollering was probably not the smartest decision.


----------



## BBaker (May 11, 2017)

jasper181 said:


> Ill see if I can get it, the one online was deleted, hey were actually getting death threats. I will say the video of them beating it with a bat while hooping and hollering was probably not the smartest decision.



Yeah..... ?


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (May 12, 2017)

There never was a video of the fish hooked up. That's what I wanted to see since i was off the Georgia coast. Putting a gaff in a shark is never a good idea lol. It was entertaining to watch though.


----------



## GLS (May 12, 2017)

I know the man who held the old record.  It was caught during a billfishing tournament. Gil


----------



## jasper181 (May 16, 2017)

GLS said:


> I know the man who held the old record.  It was caught during a billfishing tournament. Gil



I know him as well, I hunt with him.


----------

